# Things that make you go HUH ????



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Lafayette Louisiana.....
A Lafayette homeowner Friday morning shot and killed an armed and naked man he found trespassing in his back yard, according to the Lafayette Police Department.

The homeowner reported the trespassing call shortly after 8 a.m. in the 100 block of Fanny Street, police said.

During the encounter, police said the homeowner shot and killed the man, who died on the scene.

Police have not released whose gun was used in the shooting, nor have they released the shooting victim's identity."

Could it have something to do with what street he lives on....LOL


----------

